# tug logo/sticker voting



## TUGBrian (Mar 29, 2010)

need a vote on which one/format you like the best.  Ill put the poll up once this is complete.

1.  





2. 





3.  






and option 4, no text in the large blue oval.


----------



## JonathanIT (Mar 31, 2010)

I think the "helping each other" slogan really sends a nice message.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 31, 2010)

JonathanIT said:


> I think the "helping each other" slogan really sends a nice message.



note ill also get the txt in the blue border to be more "clean" vs the large thick txt currently listed if thats the slogan everyone likes.


----------



## hefleycatz (Mar 31, 2010)

#1  with the "cleaner" text


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 31, 2010)

Please note that you can vote in the poll at the very top of the thread.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks like sticker 1 is the overwhelming favorite!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 13, 2010)

stickers are in, i had a bunch of each made.  Both in 4" size and 1.5" size  

going to hand them out to the TUG volunteers first, but should have plenty leftover to offer as some extra perks to some members as well =)

Im thinking the cost of stamps these days is going to be more than the cost to have these stickers made!

put one on the dog...he approves :rofl:


----------

